# Laporte Fullers Earth Works, Redhill June 2012



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello again folks

I know this place has been blitzed in the past, but I haven’t been here for over a year so whilst I was in Surrey I had to check it out to see how she’s doing. It was my third visit to the site over the past 18 months, and before I entered I stood on the high ground looking down on its tall grey towers taking a few shots when I noticed some small changes....the sign on the gate “demolition in progress” was a pretty big hint, but the place still looked mainly intact. For the last 2 weeks the factory has been undergoing some changes. Local’s have been complaining about the safety of the place and the types of materials present, many fires have been lit, the works social club near the entrance has been set on fire several times to the point that there is nothing left to catch alight...which just wastes the Fire Services time, money and health, especially when it’s done by chavs that are far too old to be doing stuff like that, I guess that’s why they aint got girlfriends cause they spend their time trashing places. Security is now present to keep an eye on machinery used to dismantle the asbestos roofing. Apparently actual demolition isn’t underway due to planning applications, it’s a “safety clearance” of hazardous materials/recycling....how much will be left by the end is anyone’s guess. 

A little history of the place.... 

The Redhill site was one of only three places in Britain where the mining and processing of Fullers Earth occurred. The highly absorbent mineral clay has many uses in various industries. Until recently it was sold in pharmacies for compressing pills and cleaning fabrics, and is often used in industrial filters for absorbing and filtering harmful agents. Military and emergency services use products containing the clay to decontaminate clothing and equipment of soldiers and CBRN (Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear) responders contaminated with chemical agents. Inside the factory is a packing machine with hundreds of empty cat litter boxes so that’s another use for its absorbent qualities!
The Copyhold Works at Redhill was established in 1860 and supplied materials for the woollen trade, and by 1920 it was supplying the Southern Oil Company, British Glues and Chemicals Ltd and Prices Patent Candles Company. Laporte Industries bought the firm in 1954, during this period it was employing over 780 workers. Production increased and new kilns, granulators, blungers and silos were installed along with large warehouses and multi-layered flooring. A large quarry to the east of the site existed to mine the clay, which left the landscape looking rather surreal with its vast drifts of exposed brown reddish clay, hence it been used to film some of alien scenes of the 70’s series of Dr Who. 
During the 1980’s the factory was sending its earth products worldwide. However by the mid 90’s the demand for Fullers Earth was falling as other countries could produce and transport the product more cheaply. By 1997 the factory had ceased operations and the mining of the red earth was over for Redhill. The 119 acre site was purchased by a landfill company Biffa Waste Services after the clay processing ceased, then the site was used as a waste transfer station until it became derelict a couple of years later. Most of these shots were taken recently, I have put in a few pics taken a year ago to show parts that have since been burnt down, so lets have a loook










The west entrance










The picturesque southern entrance...the factory is hidden from view from the surrounding houses and roads










The grey corrugated asbestos towers and rusty silos add to the grim industrial atmosphere, making it look like the archetypal mining factory










Nature has created its own roof top garden with little silver birch trees....ahhh








The asbestos is currently being removed to increase site safety. Whilst I was visiting I saw some chavs lobbing rocks breaking up the roofs and sides,(which are now being removed cause of this) until security came, then they acted like total dicks to him (and he was more than reasonable...you need an old skool guard in them situations, but they would have being sued these days!), so they then stood on the hill outside the fence and chucked rocks into the site.... these weren’t bored kids they were the annoying mouthy twat types that just [email protected]#k things up then moan that their lives are [email protected]#ked up, you know the sort! 










A mini balcony garden on the rectangular silo







This shot was taken a year ago, the overhead pipes are still intact which have since been removed when the work started 2 weeks ago










Infront of the main factory are some small tiled work houses, some contain shelves with cans of soil samples










Rusting cans of soil samples










Cans of fullers earth

















The burnt out works social club looks quite surreal with its hanging light fittings dangling by their wire cables
















Photo taken a year ago, the kitchen and the entire block has since been burnt out














Inside the main factory
















Control room in the main factory













































The asbestos roofing is being removed...lets hope they leave the silos and the framework behind while the planning laws are argued
























One of the many levels in the factory





































Taken a year ago when the roofs were still intact





















Packing machine in one of the large warehouses









empty boxes ready for filling










Love these curvy rusty pipes into the silos



thanks for looking folks


----------



## Breesey (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice pics! Are the roofs in a bit of a state now? Would be nice to have a bit of a "then and now" comparison to see how much damage has been done, of late.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 12, 2012)

good shots there mate, seems we explored all the same areas, did you risk the wobbly stairs at the side?


----------



## King Al (Jun 12, 2012)

Great report PV, definitely one of the best i've seen on this place! I think you've captured it well, I do like a bit of Fullers


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 13, 2012)

Breesey said:


> Nice pics! Are the roofs in a bit of a state now? Would be nice to have a bit of a "then and now" comparison to see how much damage has been done, of late.



thanks mate! there is a shot, i think its the 6th one from the bottom that shows wot the roofs looked like a year ago....the only differance from when i was there recently was one of the shots in the middle of the post which shows the silos and the stripped bare roof, the stripping has only been goin on for 2 weeks so at the moment theres not too many changes...the fire damage is the biggest difference, i have put a couple of them pics in for comparison Now go and boil your head...no, no, NO!! Ive got abit of a dry sense of humour that comes out as being rude in writing I appreciate opinions...im not an MP i will try and listen and learn from them


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 13, 2012)

abel101 said:


> good shots there mate, seems we explored all the same areas, did you risk the wobbly stairs at the side?



No mate....i noticed one that was all rotten at the bottom and thought nahhh wiv my luck and shit karma


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 13, 2012)

King Al said:


> Great report PV, definitely one of the best i've seen on this place! I think you've captured it well, I do like a bit of Fullers



Brrrravo dude....we all like abit of asbestos when its done tastfully


----------

